# allis chalmers b 110 loader



## don77 (Aug 9, 2017)

can anyone tell me if and where i can get cylinders for this loader and what is the model of it anything at all will help


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Don, welcome to the forum.

If you have a local hydraulics shop, they can get you new cylinders. Your's may be rebuildable, if the rods are not scored or corroded.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome don . I'm curious , how did you come to the conclusion you need new cylinders.
That's a great looking little unit must be very handy in getting I tight spots


----------



## don77 (Aug 9, 2017)

dozer966 said:


> Welcome don . I'm curious , how did you come to the conclusion you need new cylinders.
> That's a great looking little unit must be very handy in getting I tight spots


one of the cylinders are pitted beyond repair yes it is very handy


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe check with a local machine shop to have new rods made. When I lived in northern Ontario the forestry company I worked for made there owners cylinders from scratch. Bring in one of the old ones and see what they will charge if you can't find a supplier. Are they to the point that they can't be rechromed.


----------



## don77 (Aug 9, 2017)

got it fixed i bought a cylinder with the same size rod and switched them out for 70 dollars on ebay my local hydraulic shop wanted near 200 to fix the rod i have


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

good ole ebay, glad you got the problem fixed Don...welcome to the forum


----------



## don77 (Aug 9, 2017)

willys55 said:


> good ole ebay, glad you got the problem fixed Don...welcome to the forum


thank you


----------

